

Show HN: Makesto for iPad – Animated visual stories made easy - jeyashankher
http://blog.makesto.com/post/118243733198

======
hoopism
There's a really great application for this.

In the Autism community parents and educators often use what they call Social
Stories to try and impart some lesson to the child/adult. For ASD persons it
is often a useful way to retain and understand things.

There's a wide range of uses (from life skills to traditional education). This
platform could be very helpful for parents and educators to create and share
stories with one another. I'd love to see this head in the direction.

[http://www.autism.org.uk/living-with-autism/strategies-
and-a...](http://www.autism.org.uk/living-with-autism/strategies-and-
approaches/social-stories-and-comic-strip-conversations/how-to-write-a-social-
story.aspx)

I may be able to put you in touch with parents who could test the platform and
give feedback.

~~~
jeyashankher
Thanks for your comment. That is definitely a great application and an
application I'm eager to work with.

I'd love to interact with parents who can test the App. Please do put me in
touch with them at jeyashankher@makesto.com

------
kantycombinator
Having seen this product evolve, I am excited to see that it is finally out!
It is a great tool for fast and easy content creation of all kinds.

------
mahender
love the apps.

------
maxqper
Nice capture of moments with kids.

